# Spam für deutsche Glücksspielseite



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe heute Spam von "Fair-Play-Spiel" bekommen. Wenn ich den Links folge lande ich letztendlich auf der Seite s*mon-f*lm.de. Auf dieser Seite kann, wie man es aus Spielhöllen kennt um echtes Geld gespielt werden. 



> FAIR-PLAY ist ein kleines Unterhaltungsspiel nach Deutschen Rechtsbestimmungen, mit einem geringen Spieleinsatz von nur EURO 0,20 so wie es vom Spielautomaten an der Gaststättenwand oder dem Spielsalon bekannt ist.



Bisher war ich der Meinung, daß Onlineglücksspiele in Deutschland und anderswo verboten, bzw. streng geregelt sind. Für Spielhallen und Geräte gibt es bekanntlich sehr strenge Auflagen. Habe ich hier etwas verpaßt, oder ist der Betreiber, der noch nicht mal ein brauchbares Impressum besitzt so dreist wie das ftp-Welt-Syndikat?

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2004)

*Re: Spam für deutsche Glücksspielseite FAIR-PLAY*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe heute Spam von "Fair-Play-Spiel" bekommen. Wenn ich den Links folge lande ich letztendlich auf der Seite s*mon-f*lm.de. Auf dieser Seite kann, wie man es aus Spielhöllen kennt um echtes Geld gespielt werden.
> 
> ...



Könnten Sie den gesamten Quellcode des FAIR-PLAY Spam's mal posten, z.B. bei:
www.spammer-hammer.de 
Von dieser "Firma" ist schon vor langer Zeit Spam hier reingerauscht. Also nicht neu, sondern ein Dauerstörer offenbar. Glücksspiele sind in Deutschland, ohne staatliche Genehmigung dazu, generell illegal. Möglicherweise ist es ohnehin kein Glückspiel sondern schlichter Betrug oder Abzocke der billigen Art. Haben Sie die Quelle der eMail mit einer Beschwerde beglückt sowie den Host/ISP der beworbenen deutschen Seite?
Haben Sie Ihre Spam komplett samt Quellcode an die Wettbewerbszentrale in Bad Homburg und den VZBV in Berlin geschickt? 
Sie sollten sich überlegen, dies auch an die nächste Staatsanwaltschaft zu geben. Danke für die


----------



## News (27 September 2004)

Deren Impressum liest sich ja sehr Vertrauen erweckend:



> in letzter Zeit häuften sich die Vorfälle, daß jemand mit unseren e-mail Adressen fragliche mails als Massenversand verschickt haben. Wir haben uns deshalb entschlossen unsere Adresse (Hausanschrift) im Impressum vorübergehend nicht zu veröffentlichen.


:roll:


----------



## Heiko (27 September 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Deren Impressum liest sich ja sehr Vertrauen erweckend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrat007 (27 September 2004)

Also wenn die Begründung rechtlich wasserdicht ist, dann lösche ich auf meiner Seite das Impressum auch  0


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 September 2004)

Hallo Gast!

Der Spammer-Hammer scheint etwas zu schwächeln. Der Spammer hat eine junge, gepflegte Krankenakte, die im  forum.antispam.de  sorgfältig verwaltet wird. Auch in de.admin.net-abuse.mail  ist der Spammer aufgefallen. Aber Obacht der Spamserver heißt  webbox165.server-home.net, der Betreiber von server-home.de hat nichts mit dem Spam zu tun. 

Seit zwei Wochen wird nun schon über webbox165.server-home.net gespammt. Herr S. jammert auf höchstem Niveau, sofern er nicht gerade kritische Äußerungen aus dem Gästebuch löscht: 



> Liebe Freunde und Kunden,
> 
> in letzter Zeit häuften sich die Vorfälle, daß jemand mit unseren e-mail Adressen fragliche mails als Massenversand verschickt
> haben. Wir haben uns deshalb entschlossen unsere Adresse (Hausanschrift) im Impressum vorübergehend nicht zu veröffentlichen.
> ...



Der Spamserver steht bei Domainbox, es hat mich ca. 5 Minuten (0,12 €/Min) gekostet um den Server vom Netz zu trennen. Da stellt sich die Frage warum Herr S. so wenig Initiative aufbringt um den Spamlauf zu seinen Lasten zu beenden.

Da ich Zweifel habe, daß diese Seite noch lange im Netz bleibt, gibt es hier noch ein Bild davon.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2004)

*FAIR-PLAY Casino UCE/SPAM ...*

Herzlichen DANK! Da habe ich nun auch etwas Futter gefunden. 
Ich hatte vor langer Zeit mal als Verursacher jemanden aus Mainz (Vorwahl: 06131-), gar mit einer Straßenadresse, gefunden. Das fand sich dann auch bei www.spammer-hammer.de en detail.  Darauf habe ich die Wettbewerbszentrale, die Mainzer Verbraucherzentrale und den VZBV informiert. Die haben offenbar keine weiteren Beschwerden bekommen, sonst unternehmen die etwas. Hoffe, dass diese neue Welle nun zu Aktionen führt und weitere Beschwerdeführer sich finden werden.


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2004)

*Re: FAIR-PLAY Casino, Lucky7Casino etc.?*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen DANK! Da habe ich nun auch etwas Futter gefunden.
> Ich hatte vor langer Zeit mal als Verursacher jemanden aus Mainz (Vorwahl: 06131-), gar mit einer Straßenadresse, gefunden. Das fand sich dann auch bei www.spammer-hammer.de en detail.  Darauf habe ich die Wettbewerbszentrale, die Mainzer Verbraucherzentrale und den VZBV informiert. Die haben offenbar keine weiteren Beschwerden bekommen, sonst unternehmen die etwas. Hoffe, dass diese neue Welle nun zu Aktionen führt und weitere Beschwerdeführer sich finden werden.



Ist das die gleiche Sache wie:
http://www.spammer-hammer.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=26 
Lucky7Casino
casino-club.com
und und und ????


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 September 2004)

*Re: FAIR-PLAY Casino, Lucky7Casino etc.?*

Hallo Gast!



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das die gleiche Sache wie:
> http://www.spammer-hammer.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=26
> Lucky7Casino
> casino-club.com
> und und und ????



Glaube ich nicht. Er macht so viele Fehler, daß ich von einem Anfänger ausgehe. Die oben genannte Seite dürfte nicht mehr lange so im Netz stehen. Ich gehe davon aus, daß Rechtsanwälte in München derzeit zweifelhafte Webprojekte eher vorsichtig anfassen.

Nebelwolf

ps. Der Hersteller der Glücksspielsoftware, die Firma 7eyes aus Halle verbietet Links auf ihre Website. Da ist sie in bester[tm] Gesellschaft ...


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2004)

*Erst informieren*

Ich denke nicht das eine Firma (7Eyes), wie Sie in ihre Impresum beschrieben haben, Glücksspiel derart betreiben wie es hier vermutet wird.


----------

